# Polar Sea



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on the engine problems of the US icebreaker Polar Sea? Seized pistons rumbles in the grey matter.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Mention of the engine problem here - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USCGC_Polar_Sea_(WAGB-11)

Dennis.


----------

